# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Basics of macro and VBA code

## desurkarramesh

Hi Friends,
I have just joined this forum to learn and improve my knowledge base on excel macro and advance function. I hope your help will result into fulfil my goal.

Currently i am looking for basics of macro coding and vba materials, Does anybody have any study material...
Cheers,

Thanks and Best regards
ramesh

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum.

----------


## arlu1201

Study material - see here

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...additions.html

----------

